# Pork Tenderlion in phylo pastry stuffed with dates.



## dvsboy (Dec 12, 2004)

Hello,

I recently visited a restaurant in Ontario, which featured a wonderful dish of
Pork tenderloin stufffed with dates wrapped in phylo pastry, a truely wonderful meal!

Now - I could wing this - as it seems fairly simple - but I wondered if anyone would perhaps have a recipe for this?

Kind regards,
dvs.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

Where here are you? Which restaurant?

Well, doing a googleing on this, here are two variations I found:

http://www.easyentertain.com/recipes...ork_roast.html

http://www.recipegoldmine.com/meatpork/meatpork102.html

So, yes, winging it seems the order of the day. Im reading these I can easily envision mincemeet mix as being good.

Dates and prunes go nicely with pork. My wife does not like pinapple at all so when I make sweet and sour pork I use prunes instead. Instead of a sour fruit in a sweet sauce, I use a sweet fruit in a sour sauce. In ballance it works very well.


----------



## dvsboy (Dec 12, 2004)

Hello,

Thank you for you efforts - I believe I'll try those recipes you've found with a bit of a twist to make it more like what I had.

I'm in Ontario, the restaurant was at Horseshoe Valley Resort, name: 'Silks'

I highly recomend it if you're in the area.

Here's a link to their menu in PDF (it isn't updated to show the recipe "I" was looking for - but it does have some nice stuff..)

http://www.horseshoeresort.com/pdf/menus/Silks.pdf

Thanks again.


----------

